# Got my calendar today



## Candy (Jan 22, 2010)

When I got home from work there it was. It is soooo nice and all of your tortoises are soooo cute. I just love it. Josh you did a great job. And I've got to admit that I'm very impressed with the quality from Costco, the paper is one of the nicest I've seen used for a calendar. Anyway my favorite (of course) is the collage in the back for December because Dale is in it, but another pat on the back for Josh on how he assembled the pictures "Wonderful". I can't wait to hear what others think.


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow! Has no one else recieved their calendar yet? Maybe today when the mailman comes.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2010)

I always knew that he liked you best!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2010)

*YES!!!* Mine came today too! Rather I should say Maggie's came, as I'm sending mine to her. I love the "in memorium" picture...I'm so glad she didn't have it removed. And Mr. June? Well what can we say about that!

Thanks, Josh for doing this for us. The quality is perfect and the pictures came out great!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 23, 2010)

Wah!! I got a large flat cardboard envelope in the mail and I was so excited I tore it open before even looking at the post mark...it was the Turtle Conservancy DVD from Argentina. So...I am definitely going to watch it tonight, but....did I already say "Wah"? 

I don't know why Josh doesn't like me!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 23, 2010)

Hoping mine comes soon! For some reason I thought someone posted a couple weeks ago that they got theirs so I was wondering where mine was...but now I know.


----------



## sammi (Jan 24, 2010)

The collage in the back, did it put EVERYONE else? Still havnt gotten around to ordering yet...


----------



## Candy (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes it's a wonderful collage of everyone elses tortoise. It is actually the picture for the month of December.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 25, 2010)

I got my calendar today! It looks amazing! Thanks Josh for getting it together and thanks to everyone for sharing their tort photos


----------



## webskipper (Jan 25, 2010)

Got mine!

What a great way to record my baby's weights and use as a log.

For next year, label each photo with the breed and the member handle.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes! That's a very good idea...after all, we did have to provide that information along with the picture. ("species")


----------



## terracolson (Jan 25, 2010)

ok.. so this calendar... how does some one order one? ah wait does the store have it?


----------



## sammi (Jan 25, 2010)

Ummm..can we no longer order them?  The button disappeared!


----------



## Candy (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh I just checked the TFO store and there's no calendars to be found. I wonder if Josh just ordered a few and now they're gone.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess mine is coming Pony Express. 

Still listening for those hoofbeats.


----------



## sammi (Jan 27, 2010)

Candy said:


> Oh I just checked the TFO store and there's no calendars to be found. I wonder if Josh just ordered a few and now they're gone.



Awww!!! I wanted one!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 27, 2010)

Got mine yesterday! Plus a surprise bumper sticker (didn't order one)--Yay. Bummed Trevor's head got cut off in the collage but happy to have the awesome calendar. Thanks for the hard work Josh! Much appreciated.


----------



## webskipper (Jan 28, 2010)

Cafe Express has a great program where a an article of clothing or gift can have logo and or text. Cool stuff that people would wear.

We might need to have a logo contest to update the logo.


----------



## Josh (Jan 28, 2010)

Terra, Sammi, and Chris please PM or email me if you would like to order a calendar!


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2010)

webskipper said:


> Cafe Express has a great program where a an article of clothing or gift can have logo and or text. Cool stuff that people would wear.
> 
> We might need to have a logo contest to update the logo.



Are you talking about CafePress.com? They have great T-Shirts and other stuff.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 29, 2010)

What a beautiful calendar. Nice paper and very well put together. I am very impressed with all the pictures especially February and June! Thanks to my sis I got one I wasn't going to be able to have. I am thrilled!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 29, 2010)

Do I have to hold my breath till I turn blue?


----------

